# Juvenile Renal Disease?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. JRD is a problem in Poodles. It is not new. Yes, as a breeder it should be something that you should know about.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Yes. JRD is a problem in Poodles. It is not new. Yes, as a breeder it should be something that you should know about.


Ya know,you did not answer my questions,other than it is a problem in Std.Poodles,which I am already aware of,posted the link reflecting from 1996!and why I posted in an effort to gather more info on it and hopefully get positive educational,HELPFUL feedback on.What is your problem with me and others on this forum as well anyway?Every time I come on this forum and open my mouth or post you have some snide,sarcastic,CONDESCENDING even RUDE comments and I frankly am tired of it. You seem to have such a wonderful view from up there on your mountain top and think you know everything about anything and everything. So than, you think you would or could have so much more to offer.I wonder why for someone who knows everything why you are even on this forum then,as you certainly are not helpful to anyone trying to LEARN! So,I would just offer,if you have nothing NICE or HELPFUL to say,DON'T POST!
Now,I have been without my computer for 24 hours,since I posted my question and now am trying to catch up on 137 emails! I spoke to a "FRIEND" last night who informed me of your rude post,and about another Thread on this issue from a previous time.I have been briefed on this thread,and as I said in my initial post,sorry if this thread had already been discussed.I have been told and read previous posts that you don't test for it Miss "know it all" if it is such a big problem.
So,THANKS FOR NOTHING!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

you can find some more info here http://www.dogenes.com/


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, Cbrand is the single most informative person here. She has been extemely kind and given me (and others) tons of info on buying, training, researching breeders, color genetics, etc. She has very high standards, which I think is wonderful for any breeder. We put millions of dogs down every year just b/c they don't have a home, why breed anything but the best? You should go back and research some of her posts. 

"Am I to understand that this is a current issue in Std.Poodles? "

You asked that question and she answered, then you get upset about it? 

If you're really interested, you should try searching the forum, there was a thread about the test a few weeks ago.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Moxie - take a deep breath. A bit of an overreaction there, I think.

And maybe apologize to cbrand when you've had a chance to calm down.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

tintlet said:


> you can find some more info here http://www.dogenes.com/


THANK YOU very much "tintlet", I appreciate the link and it was the exact kind of information I was hoping for.:lalala:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Cbrand and I have a different on opinion on "spots", but I have always found her to be very fair. 

She does have high standards and I respect her for that.

I don't think you can find a person more devoted to the welfare of the poodle.


----------



## pien (Feb 28, 2010)

I have heard dogenes has re-tested a lot of dogs because the original test had faults (they did not have the exact allel: they now have something called "C" formally they tested "A" and "B" mutations) so maybe with this retest thinks might get clearer? (I guess they retest for free, because of the faulty results before)

I must say I'm sceptical about the dogenes-test, They suggest the test "works" on english cocker spaniels (my breed) to. I have not seen any data to prove the cox2-mutation in cockers: the have only tested 3 cockers in total, but maybe you poodlebreeders have had a more convincing research?

Pien


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I had mine done when she originally came out with the test, didn't know it was being redone. Large percentage of the breeders didn't feel the test was accurate, or that it wasn't the correct marker. 
I do think she has found part of the JRD. So again its just another testing tool to see where we might avoid an issue. (Like the DM test ) most of our dogs were 'carriers", some clear. 
my old line of poodle did have some JRD issues, and Susan Fleisher was a great help.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Can I ask what JRD?
is that junior retinal distrophy(???) 

I didn't find any informtaion on it looking at miniature and to poodles, so in the UK it looks more like a spoo thing...

and Moxie.. cheer up love!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

No - this is renal disease (kidneys) and effects young dogs - 8-12 mos ... (as far as I know )


----------



## pien (Feb 28, 2010)

We found out that there is a Swedish university investigating JRD. They concentrate on cocker spaniels, boxers and Bernese Mountain dogs.

They suggest it is polygenic, but the investigation is nof finished yet, they are still looking for affected dogs.



We asked them about the dogenes-test to confirm that the test is OK, they couls not answer that, because the test is not published and reviewed. But suggested that based on a penetrance of 2-5% (in cockers) it is unlikely that it is the main cause of JRD.

http://hunddna.slu.se/


I do not know if Poodles what kind of JRD poodles have, but if dogenes JRD is not the one, maybe this one is??? 


Pien


----------

